# Movements (28 weeks) and child care



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Emily

Will try and keep this short as know you are v busy.

Question 1: I am worried that since Saturday baby has been a lot quieter. This baby has always been very active in fact most of the time it hurts me but it has really changed. I have worried myself sick since Sat and I am not sleeping properly due to me keeping my mind out for movements if that makes sense. I am still feeling the baby but it is all very low down generally and its turning but the kicks/hits have stopped a lot. Can it be because it has turned towards my back and kicking/hitting in that direction and I cant feel it? I was quite ill last week due to a bug, I have recovered from that mainly but could that effect baby this week? Also I just don't feel "right" it is so hard to explain, it could just be due to lack of sleep as I am having massive problems with sleeping at the mo but last night I was sick in the middle of the night which I have not had before, could it be because I am a bit run down baby is a bit quiet? Or could it be that baby is having a growth spurt? Or is 28 weeksish normal for baby to go a bit quiet. I am so worried something is wrong with it, I am willing it to go mad kicking and hurt me like before but it wont. I am at the midwife tomorrow but I was hoping for a bit advise today if you had the time, should I be worried? What would the midwife do tomorrow if I explain how worried I am about movements. Should I be feeling 10 movements a day or 10 a hour?

Question 2: I am struggling a bit with child care for my son if I go into labour. What happens if someone cant get child care for a child and they go into labour? If need be I would be sending dh home to look after ds and give birth alone, is this uncommon? 

Thank you so much, sorry it became long winded.

xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Firstly, I always say that if you notice any change in your babys movements, you need to be seen, if you go, and everything is fine, it doesn't matter, it's better to go and be seen. Don't leave it until tomorrow, ring the hospital as soon as you can. 
Have you any friends or neighbours that cOuld either babysit or be with you in labour? It would be a shame for you to be alone when the time comes,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you. I know what you are saying but I cant get to the hospital if they asked me to go in    dh not home till 8pm and I have no one to have ds and it's his tea time soon, also I don't drive and it's 2 buses away    I just don't know what to do.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

All I can say is to ring the hospital and see if they can suggest anything, I just don't know what more to advise hun,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you hun. I have recovered after my mini meltdown (again, blaming hormones) and whilst ds was having his tea I had a cold drink and led down, baby is moving but is defo still quieter than normal. I am going to ring tomorrow and try and get an earlier appointment to see the midwife, original appointment is at 11am so not too bad but will see if I can go earlier and see what they say. Would you think it likely they will want to monitor the baby? I know it is hard for you to say as everyone must do things differently, I was asking because if so I will tell my concerns to dh tonight and make him aware that he might have to leave work early or I might be able to pull in a favour tomorrow off someone to have ds if need be. Sure dh would not mind coming out of work though as it's his last day at work tomorrow, he has finished for Christmas.  Sorry for my previous post, I am a bit all over the place at the mo and not my usual self. xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry, I've only seen your post today, I would think that they would probably want you to be monitored, as your baby has become quiet,

Keep me posted,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello

Midwife gave me a gentle telling off for not saying anything sooner but sent me to the day care centre, they gave baby a good prodding but refused to move for them as well. Dh managed to come out of work and they monitored baby and everything looked fine so feel better now. So does dh. Baby was as quiet last night and this morning though. Baby is breech which as far as I know ds never was, he went head down at 28 weeks and stayed that way, can movements feel different because it's breech? I should of asked at the hospital but was so relieved everything was ok I forgot. 

Thank you for your time and help


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

They should feel the same but just lower down, but they should still feel as strong,
Take care and ring them if it happens again,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks v much xx


----------

